# Thermostat issues



## remodeling (Jun 25, 2013)

Good evening to all. My background is in Residential Remodeling so I need some advice from the experts in HVAC.

We just moved into a older double wide several weeks ago. The landlord just had the central a/c unit replaced.

Problem. - I have to keep the thermostat set up high because the home will literally freeze us out- high meaning I have it set at 89 degrees. I know its not 89 in the home and Im not sure if the problem is with the actual thermostat itself or somewhere else which is why I am asking here.

Also I noticed that there has been several times (3) since the central air unit was replaced that the unit would go off and than kick back on within 5 minutes. 

Sorry for the lacking description of the problem but its the best I can do.

All responses much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ryankables (Jul 5, 2013)

Sounds like the thermostat to me


----------



## PenguinAir (Apr 24, 2013)

*Thermostat*

I would have to agree, it sounds like a thermostat to me, especially if you're having to set the temperature so high. Here's a helpful article on bad thermostat symptoms, hope you find it helpful!

Good luck with the project!


----------

